# Colson prewar tank for a goodyear wings hi-way patrol



## redman007 (Feb 15, 2014)

Please, Please, Please contact me if you have a COLSON Tank for a Goodyear Wings Hi-Way Patrol and are willing to part with it. 

I think the same tank was made for the Firestone Ace, but am not sure.  Heck, any compatible tank that would fit my bicycle would be so very much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jpromo (Feb 15, 2014)

Will need a picture of the bike so we know what tank is appropriate. Colson had a number of tank bikes; Clipper, Bullnose, snap tank, blister tank?


----------



## redman007 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Pics of the COLSON*











Here's some pictures of the Colson I'm currently looking everywhere for the tank to. 

I'm perplexed regarding its model. From my feeble detective research, the head badge and rear drop kickstand indicate it's a Wings Hi-Way Patrol, but the original light Delta road liter (not shown in pics), and chain guard point toward something else, maybe the clipper or deluxe? I found the double dipped(?) Colson rack on Ebay, but the tank continues to elude me...

Any help from any fellow Capers as to which model it is and what kind of tank I need to look for would be greatly helpful. If you have the missing tank it needs, PLEASE let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## jpromo (Feb 16, 2014)

Alright that narrows it down. I think it may be an oddball though. The serial number suggests an early 1942 build date. Production for bicycles was winding down as we headed off to war and factories were shut down. This frame and the hi-way patrol badge coupled with the straight braces of the fenders clue that this would have originally been a blister tank bike. The question mark comes with the chainguard which was unique to the Clipper model. Everything bodywise seems to jive with this bike though so I doubt it's been pieced together. It's likely that leftover parts were being used to assemble bikes as the factories were being changed over to produce military equipment. The paint details on the fenders are that of the Clipper as well.

The light, seat and rims are later replacements. I've never seen this color scheme before so finding a tank in original paint may prove a long search. Ditch the streamers and clown horn, find a period seat and call it good while searching. Here's a '41 GY catalog page.


----------



## redman007 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Confused Colson that needs a tank*






Sir,
Attached are the pics of when I got it to include the delta road liter and original seat, if these help.

Thank you for the great insight! Yeah, I've visited nostalgic.net many times over trying to figure it out because the color combos kept messing me up. So which tank do you recommend I try to acquire? What should I even call it when inquiring?


----------



## jpromo (Feb 16, 2014)

Sorry to insult your streamers :o The Delta wedge light is likely original since Colson was putting those on their bikes at this time. It looks like you've got the truss rods from a Clipper as well. But because of the headbadge it would have had a blister tank. It looks like you've got wear lines from a tank, too, so it wasn't an unequipped model like companies offered.

I really think this was just a factory mutt. Parts were laying around and bikes were built around what they had extra of. This is the tank:


----------



## redman007 (Feb 16, 2014)

jpromo said:


> Sorry to insult your streamers :o The Delta wedge light is likely original since Colson was putting those on their bikes at this time. It looks like you've got the truss rods from a Clipper as well. But because of the headbadge it would have had a blister tank. It looks like you've got wear lines from a tank, too, so it wasn't an unequipped model like companies offered.
> 
> I really think this was just a factory mutt. Parts were laying around and bikes were built around what they had extra of. This is the tank:




Nice visual! So While I'm looking a firestone flying Ace would also suffice?

If you find one or have one that you would like to sell at some point, PLEASE LET ME KNOW.

Thanks Jason for your valuable insight!

DJ


----------

